# Monster fish caught in portage entry!



## Don bartell (Mar 30, 2021)

Calling on some yooper historians, back in the 1990s there was a article wrote in michigans fishing rules and regulations book, the story was about two men ice fishing on the portage entry in the upper peninsula. The story tells of these two men who hooked into this fish, they fought the fish for hours,and when they finally got the fish through the ice, it was something no one had ever seen before.if my memory recalls correctly..the fish was over 7ft long and had spikes that were protruding from the belly, the spikes measured I think around 32 inches, the fishermen claim that the monster fish tried to use the spikes as weapons.i can't remember the date this fish was caught, but it was turned over to UofM where it's at till this day..years ago I tried researching this fish looking for a picture, but just hit dead end after dead end..just wondering if anyone knows anything about this fish?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't ever remember hearing a story like this, and I've heard a lot of fishing, and hunting stories from Michigan's history. And I used to read the Fishing Guide cover-to-cover every year, including in the 1990's. Maybe reach out to the DNR, and see if you can get in touch with the ppl who actually publish the Fishing Guide? Or, better yet, see if you can find all the fishing guides and pore through them to see if you can find that article.

If you run into dead ends with every search you can possibly think of, it may have just been something you dreamed. A fish in MI that was 7 feet long, with 32" spikes protruding from its belly, that it used as weapons? Sounds like some giant form of Lionfish. But they don't live in fresh water, or get 7 feet long.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Closest thing from the 1990’s was when Homer Simpson caught General Sherman


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea I think I remember this story. I think they caught it around last ice right around April 1st.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Closest thing from the 1990’s was when Homer Simpson caught General Sherman


When did Gustevson and buddy catch 'Catfish Hunter?"

The 'thing' described above must have req quite a hole to get it out..


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Must have dreamt it.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Don bartell said:


> Calling on some yooper historians, back in the 1990s there was a article wrote in michigans fishing rules and regulations book, the story was about two men ice fishing on the portage entry in the upper peninsula. The story tells of these two men who hooked into this fish, they fought the fish for hours,and when they finally got the fish through the ice, it was something no one had ever seen before.if my memory recalls correctly..the fish was over 7ft long and had spikes that were protruding from the belly, the spikes measured I think around 32 inches, the fishermen claim that the monster fish tried to use the spikes as weapons.i can't remember the date this fish was caught, but it was turned over to UofM where it's at till this day..years ago I tried researching this fish looking for a picture, but just hit dead end after dead end..just wondering if anyone knows anything about this fish?


Two more days and I would have an easier time believing this.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

"

Just before he passed, my great-grandfather split his lures between my brother and I. Years later my brother gave his half to me. It was Labor Day of 1984, when I finally used the lure my brother had given me, in the South Portage Entry in the Keweenaw Peninsula. I fought for 45 minutes before finally bringing up my largest catch ever. A 48-inch, 25-pound Northern Pike. I remember showing it to a couple in a nearby boat, to which they replied “My God! We swim in here!" That fish finished third in the State for size. Today, the Pike and lure live together, mounted on my living room wall. A fantastic gift from my brother and great-grandfather. -Bob G. "





__





6 Reel-y Good Michigan Fishing Stories


Thanks to its 11,000 inland lakes and thousands of miles of rivers and streams, Michigan is a favorite spot for both champion anglers and weekend enthusiasts. If you’re still not convinced, these stories from Pure Michigan fishing fans are sure to lure you in.




www.michigan.org


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

Did you happen to dabble in some marijuana before "remembering" this tale?


----------

